# Patched tubes ||VOTE|| Do you use them?



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

Do you use a patched tube without hesitation? Applies to your commuter wheel set.

Thanks for voting in advance.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Of course. Why the hell not?


----------



## meat (Aug 10, 2006)

:thumbsupatches are simple and easy. Use them and save a few dollars.


----------



## velominati (Nov 23, 2011)

Definitely. No reason not too. If done properly, can last for a long time.


----------



## joemastro (Nov 21, 2008)

Absolutely- I think if they're done right when tube is clean they can last for a long time.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

iheartbenben said:


> Do you use a patched tube without hesitation? Applies to your commuter wheel set.
> 
> Thanks for voting in advance.


used to do it when I was a poor student. Nowadays, at $3 or so a tube (and average of maybe one or two flats a year or so) it doesn't make much financial sense, especially considering the risk of running a flat again on a patched tube if patch doesn't take.

Then again, I also don't patch holes in my socks, I get new socks.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

A patched tube is at least as reliable (or is that unreliable?) as a fresh tube. There are problems with patched tubes, though. For example, they often lengthen when you fill them up with air to find the hole, which can make them too big to stuff into the tire without a crease..


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

The one and only time ive ever had a patch fail was when I patched the tube and immediately tried to put it back into the tire and pump it up. The patch didnt take to the tube and it came off. 

Now what i do is patch the tube then replace it with another patched tube that i had previously fixed and ride. So i pretty much always have a patch in at least one of my tires without a second thought.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I will patch to get home and the replace with a fresh tube. I had an experience this summer where I patched a tube, rode to work the next day and when I came out the tire was flat. The patch had "given way". I personally think it was because the temps were in the 90's that day and the bike was in direct sunlight. I think the glue (park self adhesive patch) just couldn't handle the heat.
Like one of the above posters though, I generally only flat 1-2 times a year on average. My worst year was this past year on my Fargo and I flatted 4 times on that bike. Makes me want to try tubeless on those wheels.


----------



## veloron (Jul 3, 2011)

While on the road I throw in a new/previously patched tube. Then when I get home I patch the flatted tube in a comfortable setting and use that one as my spare. I do carry self-adhesive patches but only to use if the glue in my Rema Tip Top patch kit is dried out.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I carry a spare tube in my seatbag for when I get a flat on the road. I keep the flatted tubes and pile them up in the garage. Once or twice a year on a rainy day, I patch all the tubes. I only throw away tubes when the valve goes bad or the hole is too big to patch.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'll ride with a tube that has as many as 3 patches. More than that & I throw them out. I like the "regular" patches that require you to apply the glue. I've tried self stick patches several times & have never been successful with them. There are those who swear by them, though. I just swear at them.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

tarwheel2 said:


> I keep the flatted tubes and pile them up in the garage. Once or twice a year on a rainy day, I patch all the tubes. I only throw away tubes when the valve goes bad or the hole is too big to patch.


This is my situation, except I was on the fence of 'to patch or not to patch' with ~50 tubes requiring 1 patch each.


Thanks everyone for your responses, my curiosity has been thoroughly satisfied.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

I keep them as "spares"


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

55x11 said:


> used to do it when I was a poor student. Nowadays, at $3 or so a tube (and average of maybe one or two flats a year or so) it doesn't make much financial sense, especially considering the risk of running a flat again on a patched tube if patch doesn't take.


I patch them but not really to save money. I just think it is completely stupid to throw in the bin something that is perfectly (re-)usable.

I only get rid of them when they have more than 3 patchs. 

But I'm a european. I probably don't have that "waste everything to sustain your economy" culture you have and think first of my environment before throwing something in the bin.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't patch tubes anymore. The cement becomes brittle overtime and the patch will fail. 

I use tuffy tire liners on my commuter and the only kind of flats that I get are snakebite from hitting a pothole or large rock. I might get 1 flat per year with the liners in, so I figure it's not too expensive to put on a fresh conti tour tube. Gotta figure that the valve on the stems are going to fail eventually and they usually do after about a year anway.

I also buy my tubes in bulk from biketires direct, so I can get the cost down to $5 for my conti road and touring tubes.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

onrhodes said:


> I will patch to get home and the replace with a fresh tube. I had an experience this summer where I patched a tube, rode to work the next day and when I came out the tire was flat. The patch had "given way". I personally think it was because the temps were in the 90's that day and the bike was in direct sunlight. I think the glue (park self adhesive patch) just couldn't handle the heat.
> Like one of the above posters though, I generally only flat 1-2 times a year on average. My worst year was this past year on my Fargo and I flatted 4 times on that bike. Makes me want to try tubeless on those wheels.


These patches aren't very good. They'll usually get you home, but not much further. I've heard of some people successfully taking them off and replacing them, but I've tossed every tube I've patched with the Park glueless patches.

I don't think about patches much anymore. I've forgotten a tube often enough now that I grab a tube and go. I'll go through the pile once a year or so and fix what needs fixing and not think about it for another year.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I commute with Gatorskin Ulltras with a spin skin in the rear and 28-38mm tubes. I've had so few flats on my commute that I can remember each one for past ten years. A couple of times a year I find that I've gotten a flat overnight or during the day at work. Usually it's around the base of the stem from repeated pumping for months. Can't do anything about those other than to check the rim's valve hole to make sure there's no burrs. 

In my younger and poorer days, my training wheelset had tubes with numerous patches but if I get a flat while out riding, it doesn't affect what time I get to work. I also used to ride Conti Super Sports (slicks) down the the cords.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

T0mi said:


> I patch them but not really to save money. I just think it is completely stupid to throw in the bin something that is perfectly (re-)usable.
> 
> I only get rid of them when they have more than 3 patchs.
> 
> But I'm a european. I probably don't have that "waste everything to sustain your economy" culture you have and think first of my environment before throwing something in the bin.


there is plenty of ways to reuse the tubes - I use them as ties in the garden, as padding for mounting brackets and other household stuff. Plenty of bike stores recycle them too by the way (do you also patch worn kevlar on tires? repair worn plastic cleats? )

I am all for recycling, but save your self-righteous "OMG you americans wasting tubes!!!" rant (I am not american btw) - my household recycles and composts fanatically (and likely more than yours), but this sort of small-minded and focused on the margines eco-initiatives that drives me crazy about eco movement, including my own and my wife's efforts. Everyone needs to learn about what economists call "opportunity cost". You patching the tubes is not what will save the environment, and me spending $6 on tubes a year will not save the world economy either. You may argue that every little bit helps but it's not true, because you forget that our time is worth something too. We spend a lot of time and effort focusing on little things like patching tubes, which worms are best for composting or how many squares of toilet paper we can get by, mostly so we can feel good about themselves, while ignoring the really big problems. Which will not go away even if all of cyclists of the world re-patch every single tube.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes. But I carry a spare tube which allows me to make a decent repair back home in ideal conditions.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I patch twice, then I replace. The tube in my seat bag is probably patched.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I patch until I have to overlap patches, then I finally throw away.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

tubes make amazing sling shots.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I patch up those wounded soldiers.

This is something we learned to do as kids — didn't everyone?










I've a box of about 100 patches — Rema, the good stuff — and a jar of the "cold vulcanizing fluid." I'm good to go for a few decades!

Patching a tire is easy to do at home (I put a spare tube in on the road and only patch in the field if the spare goes flat). I find it satisfying, and I feel it is wasteful to pitch them in the trash.

I've had a few tubes build up an impressive number of patches, but usually something else goes wrong (valve stem pulls off, usually, but sometimes the tube gets ripped) before things get ridiculous. Probably the most patches I've ever had on a single tube was six or seven.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*no*



iheartbenben said:


> Do you use a patched tube without hesitation? Applies to your commuter wheel set.
> 
> Thanks for voting in advance.


No, never. My time and opportunties to ride are too precious to risk ruining them over a patched tube. I have had some give out in the past, and so I won't take the chance. Not worth it.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I don't bother. I buy a dozen or so tubes at a time -- usually Michelin (the French ones) from Ribble for around $3/tube. For that price, it's not worth bothering to patch them. It's not like I get many flats anyway (famous last words ... now I'll get one for sure going home tonight).


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

T0mi said:


> I patch them but not really to save money. I just think it is completely stupid to throw in the bin something that is perfectly (re-)usable.
> 
> I only get rid of them when they have more than 3 patchs.
> 
> But I'm a european. I probably don't have that "waste everything to sustain your economy" culture you have and think first of my environment before throwing something in the bin.


Nice ASSumption Pal! Not all Americans are like that, in fact you probably offended most of the people on here, including me...............MTT


----------



## Tzvia (Aug 4, 2008)

It all depends on the patch, for they are not equal.

Park, and similar 'peel and stick' patches are crap. Even when they work, they don't flex/stretch with the tube, and eventually dry and give way. If, I mean WHEN one fails on the ride, and you try to re-patch by removing it, the part that is still sticking will rip off taking some tube with it. JUNK. If you are going to patch, do it right with the vulcanizing type. I have never had one fail, ever, and I have been patching tubes since the '80s.

For commuting, I carry two spares, which may or may not have patches, and swap out to save time (I'm trying to get to work here). When I get home, or on my lunch, the tube gets patched if it is possible to do so, then I don't think further about it; it goes in the backpack as a spare. If it is toast, and the core is removable, I will cut out the stem for use in my ghetto MTB tubeless, or save the core if the stem base is bad.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Never, though i do keep my old bad tubes just in case, i have no idea why, i probably have a dozen or two hanging up.

I do however still use tires i have super glued back together (small nicks and cuts, even minor sidewall damage) with amazing success nontheless.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I used to patch years ago, but no more. I commute daily and the only way I can have a bad day is if I get a flat tire. If re-using a patched tire increases the chance that I might get a flat by any percentage at all I'm not willing to chance it and will gladly shell out 5 clams for a new inner tube.

I'm not a hater, but I hate flats..............

That's just me.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

I've never had a patch fail. I usually put at least 2 or 3 patches on a tube before I retire it from service. I figure by that time the rubber itself is ready to be replaced. Then I reuse the old tube in various ways: cut rings of it to use as rubber bands (great for using in conjunction with a goosneck closure on a bag for waterproofing camping gear); use a length of it as a tie down/bungee cord; use a small piece for vibration dampening or gasket between parts; or if you cut a long strip of it you can use it as rim tape (just use some of the rubber cement from a patch kit to hold it together).


----------



## mcjerry (Aug 2, 2005)

I too patch tubes and have also switched front tire to rear and rear to front as well. I flipped the tires 180 degrees as an experiment this last time and have not noticed any adverse affects. Tires used are Continental Gatorskins, 23mm.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

You bet! I have one spare in the kit so I can patch at home with a beer in one hand. Put the patched tube in the kit for the commute. Done.


----------

